# My doe is having contractions every 5 min now!!! FIRST PICTURE



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

PINew to kidding; and I wanted to ask how long do you think until delivery time??? She is a first timer, having contractions every 5 min or so, mucus on tail, full udder, swollen vulva, and she is acting more affectionate towards me. She was supposed to kid on the 18; but I don't think she'll wait that long!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

If her mucos plug broke...I would get outside in the barn with her!  Could be anytime now.

If her plug broke and nothing happened within an hour..I would call your vet...you may need some assistance.  Cuz once the plug breaks..the kids start coming soon after!!!

How exciting for you!! Go out to the barn!! 

But dont panic...all deliveries are differant!! And enjoy your new babies!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 14, 2011)

Be sure to post pics!!!  How exciting!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

Update:  String of mucus hanging from vulva, pawing, restless!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

Just went to see her again and offered peanuts; she eat them and got to her kidding box and now she is starting to push!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 14, 2011)

ladyluci said:
			
		

> Just went to see her again and offered peanuts; she eat them and got to her kidding box and now she is starting to push!!!


Hmmm.  I will have to remember that.. peanuts gets them started.  

Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 14, 2011)

cool babies coming!!!!!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 14, 2011)

(That is me, running off to buy a 50# sack of peanuts.....  )


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

One baby so far! can't tell what it is yet; mama is cleaning the baby, and so far so good!!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

ladyluci said:
			
		

> Update:  String of mucus hanging from vulva, pawing, restless!!!


We have lift off!!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

ladyluci said:
			
		

> One baby so far! can't tell what it is yet; mama is cleaning the baby, and so far so good!!!!


Yippie!!! Cant wait for pics!!! Congratulations...

(Your good...how are you updating??? You running back and forth or is it on your phone???)


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

How long before the baby starts to nurse? It's been about an hour and the doe continues to lick the kid clean; but no nusing yet.:/


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> ladyluci said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Runing back and forth


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

I would check her teats and make sure shes got flow...she should start soon...you could nudge them a bit...but she should be fine!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2011)

I like to see them nursing in the first 20 minutes or so, but an hour isn't the end of the world. If he is standing well, you are most of the way there, just get out her plugs and move him close to the right area, see if he bumps on her. If he isn't showing any sign of nursing, mix a teaspoon of corn syrup in with a couple teaspoons of mom's milk and syringe feed the baby with a 3cc syringe, see if that sparks his interest.


----------



## mistee (Mar 14, 2011)

I normally help the baby find the nipple the firs time.. I hold him under and tickle his nose w/ the nipple... I normally dont touch the babies head to get them on the nipple cause they normally fight that just put him under,, reach behind the doe and nudge the nipple at him.

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you everybody!!! The baby is attempting to nurse; I'll keep a close eye on them.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 14, 2011)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 14, 2011)

How exciting!!!!! Congrats on your baby... pics please


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful baby girl, not been able to take more pics; but she is eating now and doing great!






I'm happy!!!!a girl is what we wanted!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------

